# Moebius Bride - almost done!



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

I still need to do the bottles with transparent paints (I'm going to hunt them down on the web - AC Moore has cheapened it's line of Delta Ceramcoats), but I wanted to share this with a few quickee photos. I'll be photographically doing this baby up right in the Lowbudget Model Museum after I do the bottles:

















What a beautiful model! I watched the movie before working on the model, and they've got the Karloff expression down pat. The monster's clothes should have been more mangled, as was mentioned in another post, but who cares? This thing knocks my socks off.

I worked on this model for about four hours every morning since last Friday (5 days total). Total modeling bliss!

Keep up the good work, Moebius!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

What a nice build. It does look like a great kit.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

That looks very good so far! Megahobby should have the Tamiya clear paints, which are very good and will adhere to bare plastic, too. I actually prefer the Gunze Aqueous Hobby Color clear shades but they are no longer imported to the US. Lucky Hobby should have those. I just found the colors to be deeper and richer, even being clear/transparent.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

I just noticed what was wrong with the Bride's expression - her teeth should be showing a bit! I didn't paint them because there are none; her lips meet in the middle.

I'll have to work on that as well.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Excellent Build:thumbsup:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Very nice Tim, love your paint up.:thumbsup: 
Moebius has a real winner with this kit, making up for the "not so great, but still cool" Frank kit put out earlier.


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice Tim. I love the B/W treatment. Mine's still in the box and I can't wait to get started! Thanks for sharing.

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hunch said:


> Very nice Tim, love your paint up.:thumbsup:
> Moebius has a real winner with this kit, making up for the "not so great, but still cool" Frank kit put out earlier.


I disagree..their first Frankenstein kit was well done! I'm still waiting to build that one. But this one is on order as well. I can't wait to tackle the both of them!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Beautiful work. Thanks for posting.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

What's this 'almost' done buisness? We want to see it _done_! Chop chop, work, work, work...call in sick. Take a vacation and finish it already. 

Looks good 'so far'....

hal9001-


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm getting ready to order mine from Steve, looks like a wonderful kit. Man, you've done a beautiful job so far. Looks superb! looking forwrd to seeing your continued success!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

hal9001 said:


> What's this 'almost' done buisness? We want to see it _done_! Chop chop, work, work, work...call in sick. Take a vacation and finish it already.
> 
> Looks good 'so far'....
> 
> hal9001-


I AM on vacation - the whole summer. I'm a high school teacher, and this is when I unwind from dealing with (I admit, wonderful) teenagers all year.

But we just got a new dog, and we needed to chicken-wire all the holes in the yard (it's a beagle - he bolted immediately), and the lawn needs mowing, and my daughter just started working full-time, and I need to learn a new Precalculus curriculum, etc.

Life is complicated, but good. If I called in sick (meaning nothing but the models), my wife would kill me!

And there's more models in the pipeline....:thumbsup:

What we need here is a 36-hour day!


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

frankiefreak said:


> Very nice Tim. I love the B/W treatment. Mine's still in the box and I can't wait to get started! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Michael:thumbsup:


Umm... it wasn't actually black and white... now I want to crawl under a rock...


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Tim Casey said:


> Umm... it wasn't actually black and white... now I want to crawl under a rock...


That's alright Tim! I wondered about the B&W thing too. 

Stay out from under any rocks. You can't build models there!

Now, go and finish your B&W model. :lol:

Then post some color pictues....

hal9001-


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

I think this may be the only one I've seen done (or almost done) besides the one by David Fisher that was used to promote the kit. You've done wonderful work here, Tim!

Ben


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Tim Casey said:


> I'm a high school teacher, and dealing with...teenagers all year.


You poor, poor man!

"....and I need to learn a new Precalculus curriculum, etc."

You poor, poor, poor man!!


hal9001-


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Very nice! Just finished the base last night. Moving on to the bride today. I am seriously thinking of doing a black and white version at some point.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I am going to try to replacate the tears in the jacket, because the are important. The face and hair reflect what happend at the windmill. Even the Sideshow figure had them, so should this model. Not the end of the world, but I will add them.


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

Awesome Build !


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Thanks! I just found some transparent paints. I have to finish a TV show first, but then I'm going to tackle those bottles on the shelves....


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Very cool looking build up Tim! :thumbsup:


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Really nice Tim,I'm waiting on this coming and considering it took about a year with Elvira I should have this about finished about 2014....
great work sir,
Gordon M


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

Very very nice paint-job.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

GordonMitchell said:


> Really nice Tim,I'm waiting on this coming and considering it took about a year with Elvira I should have this about finished about 2014....
> great work sir,
> Gordon M


Heck, I'm still working on Zorro!!


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Love the paintup, especially the choices for the leather couch!


----------

